# looking for information on the Stormer, made by the Acme Manufacturing Co. in Reading, PA



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2021)

looking for information on the Stormer, made by the Acme Manufacturing Co. in Reading, PA
cannot find much info
saw pictures of a Stormer tandem on Copake, and another badgeless tandem sold here who claimed to be a Stormer, but that is it.
Read that Acme Manufacturing Co. was founded in 1892, then bought out by ABC in early 1900
anything else? catalogs, brochures, old pics
thanks


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2021)

posted by @Blue Streak in another post
From June 08, 1899 issue of _The Cycle Age and Trade Review_ comparing projected 1899 output of American Bicycle Company manufacturers compared to the independent makers outside the ABC.
listed in the "Independent" section, Acme Manufacturing Co. expected output of 30000


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2021)

Stormer bicycles, 1897. (Book, 1897) [WorldCat.org]
					

Get this from a library! Stormer bicycles, 1897.. [Acme Manufacturing Company (Reading, Pa.)]



					www.worldcat.org
				









						[Catalogues]. (Journal, magazine, 1800s) [WorldCat.org]
					

Get this from a library! [Catalogues].. [Acme manufacturing company (Reading, Pa.)]



					www.worldcat.org
				









						Category:Acme vehicles - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org
				



Acme bicycles, 1892 to 1901 by Acme Manufacturing Co., Reading, PA (USA)



			Amazon.com


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 23, 2021)

At Max's request, I'm posting some additional information resources for TOC bicycles. Feel free to add your own...

-Lester


Early cycling trade publications:





__





						The bicycling world
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Bicycling world & L.A.W. bulletin
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Cycle
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Springfield wheelmen's gazette
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Wheelmen's gazette
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Referee & cycle trade journal
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Bearings
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Wheel and cycling trade review
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Cycle age and trade review
					






					library.si.edu
				








__





						The Bicycling world and motorcycle review
					






					library.si.edu
				






Museum of Play catalogs, etc. containing bicycles:





__





						Search for "bicycle" - The Strong – Digital Collections on Preservica
					






					museumofplay.access.preservica.com


----------



## locomotion (Jan 23, 2021)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=313373460751


----------



## andybee75 (Jan 23, 2021)

I have 1898 Stormer: http://www.veterancykel.se/Stormer-1898-herr-USA/mobile/


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2021)

andybee75 said:


> I have 1898 Stormer: http://www.veterancykel.se/Stormer-1898-herr-USA/mobile/



Hösten 2014 köpte jag via den amerikanska cykelklubben The Wheelmen har jag köpt katalogkopior från åren 1896, 1898 och 1899.

Can you please post the 1896, 1898 and 1899 catalogs on here so we can help ID our bikes?

I read that you used "cellulose" thinner to successfully remove all the black paint without affecting the olive paint. You did a great job!
What is that? never heard of it.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2021)

andybee75 said:


> I have 1898 Stormer: http://www.veterancykel.se/Stormer-1898-herr-USA/mobile/



here are some pictures of my Stormer.
I advertised it for sale yesterday.
my serial is quite low, 19526, so could probably be 1895, 1896 or 1897 if we use the estimates of 30000 bikes per year by 1899.
wonder if they started at serial 1 in 1892?








						Sold - cancelled | Archive (sold)
					

cancelled




					thecabe.com


----------



## andybee75 (Jan 24, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Hösten 2014 köpte jag via den amerikanska cykelklubben The Wheelmen har jag köpt katalogkopior från åren 1896, 1898 och 1899.
> 
> Can you please post the 1896, 1898 and 1899 catalogs on here so we can help ID our bikes?
> 
> ...



I have them on a laptop thats broken for the moment, but when i get a hold of them i can email them to you. The solvent i used is a thinner containing xylene and/or toluene.


----------



## andybee75 (Jan 24, 2021)

I got these pictures years ago of an amazing survivor, stored since the 30'ies in Stockholm. Observe the decal with the year and model under the head badge. The frame no is a couple of thousand from mine. Somewhere i got the info that the head badge of this bike was used only in 1898.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 25, 2021)

more great information about the early origins on the Acme Manufacturing Co.








						1893-94 Neversink Bicycle - Reading PA | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Has anyone seen, own or know of a 1893-94 Neversink bicycle made in Reading PA? Also looking for original or copies of 1893 Metropolitan Cycle Company and 1894 Acme Manufacturing Company catalogs.  From September 22, 1893 issue of The Bearings:   1894 version with raised seat post:




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2021)

@locomotion This is a Stormer convertible combination tandem I discovered fairly recently, sadly missing the top convertible bar but I will work on fabricating one eventually.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 30, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @locomotion This is a Stormer convertible combination tandem I discovered fairly recently, sadly missing the top convertible bar but I will work on fabricating one eventually.
> 
> View attachment 1347884
> 
> ...



WOW. Very nice. Tks for posting.
Those matching seats are something else!!!


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll ask our friend, Ed if he has info on them.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 1, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> I'll ask our friend, Ed if he has info on them.



Ed, who?


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 1, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Ed, who?



Ed is a member here.   Very good man.
my560sec​


----------



## locomotion (Feb 2, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Ed is a member here.   Very good man.
> my560sec​



many Eds on here .... all good guys!
all input is appreciated .... need to learn more


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 2, 2021)

locomotion said:


> many Eds on here .... all good guys!
> all input is appreciated .... need to learn more



I posted his CABE user name for U.  my560sec


----------

